# OK what did you do for Valentine's Day to assure your Pikes future well being



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All

Been a busy weekend so far with Valentines Day, got me to thinking what did you do to keep the better-half happy and train tolerant









We went to a movie, her choice of course, and no it was NOT "Confessions of a Shopaholic" but "The International" pretty cool thriller, especially seeing the Guggenhiem Museum in the pic. Then we came home to fix a nice candle light dinner, my wife made a terrific spinach strawberry and feta salad while I grilled lobster tails on the barbie, no small feat given it was night and below 50 degrees.

I also managed to gain a concession train wise thru the lucky impromtu find and purchase of not one but 2 pairs of shoes my wife really wanted, all I asked in return was for an OK to do _both_ days at this years BTS so I could bring my portable layout again, so happy day for all.

So how did your St Valentines, or should that be St Hallmarks Day go?

PS, with the approval, the portable layout is now being "upgraded"


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Laid ballast.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I am very lucky as Fiona actively encourages my train obsession, unlike my first two wives!!!
However ever mindfull that things can change I spoilt her rotten,this will continue tomorrow when it is her birthday.
One spooky thing though when we opened our valentines cards they were both identical!!!!
Twilight Zone here we come.
Bunny


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a dozen long stem roses delivered to my wife's work on Friday.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Per the wife's request, I deep fried a Turkey. 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Box of chocolates, and a chocolate Rose here. (she deserved alot more) The Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 02/15/2009 12:10 PM
Per the wife's request, I deep fried a Turkey. 

Randy


Now there is a keeper......


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/15/2009 12:52 PM
Posted By rlvette on 02/15/2009 12:10 PM
Per the wife's request, I deep fried a Turkey. 

Randy


Now there is a keeper...... 


...and I thought grilling lobsters was special


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Roses, cards, and some tiny glass figurines; dinner at the restaurant of her choice. We had a good laugh when exchanging cards -- when she bought mine she was so taken with the cute puppy photo on the front that she didn't read the inscription all the way through to the end, where it said, "Happy Valentine's Day from your husband."


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jennifer and her husband placed an extra height lattice work fence topper on the East side fence to shield us from a new unit development next door. 

She was well pleased with her days toils and was nice to me for a couple of hours.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Per the wife's request, I deep fried a Turkey. 


I saw this and immediately thought of the exploding turkey on that cell phone commercial.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had recieived my Present early in the form of a Davenport switcher that had been on sale thru Micromark so not expecting anyhting else I arrived home Friday night to find a box sitting on the front porch for me. A dozen fresh chocolate dipped strawberries (yum) which I shared with her and will likely finish up tonight. Saturday she drove two hours to visit a friend in the hosipital and then we ahd Dinenr at the Ldoge where we held our annual Widows and Ladies dinner. The guys cook and serve and we do a traditional table lodge with all the toasts geared towards the ladies of the lodge and our lives. Itw as well attended and well received. We gave the girls books and videos which were well received as well and my wife recieved several new pieces of jewelry. The girls & I went Sledding Sunday too while the wife was pampering herself getting her nails done. 

A good weekend all around. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Stayed away from the x


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Times are tight, so I had to make do with what I had available. Made a card from Luke to MB and one from me to her on Friday. Saturday, got up and made everyone blueberry pancakes, then MB had to go to work. As often happens, she ended up working about an hour overtime, but I had lunch ready when she got home (grilled cheese and tomato soup). After we ate, we walked around the neighborhood delivering Valentines from Luke to about 20 neighbor kids. When we got home, it was time for an afternoon nap, so I popped in Shrek 2 and we all promptly fell asleep. Woke up at quarter to six, just in time to get cleaned up and go to a friend's house for a Valentine's day feast of crabcakes and filet, but more for the company. Luke, of course, had a blast playing with twins a few months younger, and the other little boy about 8 months older. It was really nice to catch up with our friends and share a great meal. 


Mark


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Paid my alimony (which is pronounced: "allmymoney")


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Jeez you guys need to learn how to save your train money, all i had to give up was a minute and 31 seconds of sex and then she cooked dinner!!!! lobster go figure.....**







HE HE HE* *But i would have settled for *grilled cheese and tomato soup* I really do love that, call me silly but it one of my favorite foods for din din...*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Mark, now you made me friggin hungry and i have to run to the store for cheese and soup at 9 pm at night!!!!!! thanks alot..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

We went to Parker's, a very nice local seafood restaurant, for dinner and also rented Get Smart to watch at home. We had wanted to go to Red Lobster, but when we arrived in the parking lot (before 5:00 pm) it seemed like 1/3 of Roanoke was already waiting in line. Left Red Lobster and went to Parker's and got a table right away. Probably also paid less for dinner than we would have at Red Lobster. Used that savings for dessert at Katie's Ice Cream. (Even with my Type 2 diabetes, I can still have the Wow Cow frozen yogurt - small cup.)

Then Sunday night I finished putting Kadees on the remainder of my Delton cars.









David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

LOL!!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

A club member belongs to a group that does barbershop quartet serenades so I arranged for a two song serenade, rose and card at her work, a Middle School, on Friday, the kids loved it!, She did too! ( I was off setting up and running our club modules at the Great Train Expo)


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if I'm lucky or not. I picked her up three pair of socks at Sam's! Ya see, she has a retail store that relates to the holiday and I barely see her for days. She pretty much allows me have all the trains I want. I make it up on her birthday in about 8 days. 

Jack


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/15/2009 11:39 AM
Laid ballast. 


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

I don't know if I would post something like that. What if she read it? Ballast can also mean 'extra weight'. If there is one thing I've learned, if there is a way for a woman to take something the wrong way, they find it!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 02/17/2009 12:07 PM
Ray,

I don't know if I would post something like that. What if she read it? Ballast can also mean 'extra weight'. If there is one thing I've learned, if there is a way for a woman to take something the wrong way, they find it!! 
















Are you saying I'm FAT???


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

No, I would never say that!!! But if the last time you went to Morton's they gave you an estimate instead of a menu, that might be a sign. Or if you broke your leg and gravy came out...


PS, I love that Al Bundy cat!!


----------

